

Supreme Court to rule on violent video games - kevbin
http://www.scotusblog.com/2010/04/court-to-rule-on-violent-videos/#more-19152

======
karzeem
Do these kinds of bans even achieve their stated goal of reducing kids' access
violent games? What 12-year-old walks into Best Buy by himself to get a copy
of Modern Warfare 2? Seems like if you're young enough to be covered by the
ban, your parents are going to be the ones buying the game anyway.

(And if your parents refuse to buy you the game, then the ban isn't what
stopped you from playing.)

